# Giant Mushroom (growing on a tree stump)



## Mecal

Snapped this about a month ago.
(taken at f/3.2 with the 50mm 1.8)




Giant Mushroom on Tree Stump by MAGPhotography, on Flickr



And just so you can see what I was looking at:








It was about the size of my hand spread out (and I have big hands)!


----------

